# I would like to carry at some point - advice please



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello forum,

I’ve met some great people on here, thank you for that.

I am new to firearms and have a huge respect for people that carry and are masters of their pistols.

For those of you that carry, were you ever apprehensive and on edge (maybe I should use alert here) the very first time you did carry in public? 

Currently, I am taking shooting lessons and then I will also take a couple of classes as well. I would like to be as responsible as what I can be…not that taking lessons or classes will make me that much more responsible - maybe aware.

Is there any advice that can be offered as far as carrying goes? 

I thought that maybe I could try carrying in my cars first…and ease into it.

Thanks again for any good or negative feedback…I’ve got very thick skin so I won’t be offended.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I began carrying on a regular basis in July, 1995 when our state went "shall issue". I was the second person in my county in Virginia to receive a CHP after that law took effect. I had no problems or misgivings about carrying a concealed sidearm in public as I had been carrying firearms when hunting for 27 years before that, which at times put me in diners and other places with an openly carried sidearm on hunting days.

My suggestions to you, and in my opinion these are very serious suggestions and recommendations, is to learn everything you can about this new world to you. Learn your state's laws regarding the carrying and more importantly, the use of a firearm in your defense; what you may and may or should not do when an extreme encounter takes place. KNOW THE LAW and how it applies to any situation involving the use of a weapon in yours or someone else's defense. You can never learn too much.

Become proficient with your selected sidearm(s) which you have chosen to carry. And something that is very personal and frankly I don't know how to teach, is to develop a mindset that under certain conditions and circumstances, you will employ your sidearm to stop a threat. Never draw your sidearm unless you are prepared to use it and then only use it if you are certain in your mind that the threat is genuine and imminent.

Lastly remember this little piece of advice. "The key to avoiding the freeze is to know there will be a fight before it happens". This can also be worded as, "The way to prepare for a deadly confrontation is to know there will be a fight before it happens". What does this mean? As you go about your time out in public, keep your situational awareness working regardless of where you are or what you're doing. Know what is developing before it hits. This ain't easy but making it part of your mindset when out and about can work and could save your butt. When you enter a business, take note of the people in there, the exits, and the general demeanor of the place. You do not want to walk into a crime in progress. When going to a restaurant, try to sit in a place that is kind of out of the general path and have your back to a wall or in a location where you can see who is coming and going. In other words think. Don't bury your nose in a stupid phone, checking text messages of which of your contacts just had a good bowl movement. Stay alert and aware of your surroundings. This takes work at first but after a while it becomes second nature.

Once again, never stop learning.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I’ve met some great people on here, thank you for that.
> 
> ...


You want to avoid shooting someone like the plague, only as a last resort to save your life or the life of another innocent person(s).


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

SouthernBoy said:


> I began carrying on a regular basis in July, 1995 when our state went "shall issue". I was the second person in my county in Virginia to receive a CHP after that law took effect. I had no problems or misgivings about carrying a concealed sidearm in public as I had been carrying firearms when hunting for 27 years before that, which at times put me in diners and other places with an openly carried sidearm on hunting days.
> 
> My suggestions to you, and in my opinion these are very serious suggestions and recommendations, is to learn everything you can about this new world to you. Learn your state's laws regarding the carrying and more importantly, the use of a firearm in your defense; what you may and may or should not do when an extreme encounter takes place. KNOW THE LAW and how it applies to any situation involving the use of a weapon in yours or someone else's defense. You can never learn too much.
> 
> ...


Excellent write-up SouthernBoy,

Solid copy on that. I could not agree with you more.

v/r,

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Keeping aware what is going on around you helps keeps you out of trouble. When you get to the point you are ready to start carrying, start at home, Get a good belt and holster and wear it around the house to find out where it is comfortable and you can access easy. You will learn to not touch or try to adjust it while at home then you are ready to be out and about with legal permit if needed in your state. You will need to make slight changs in your style of clothes as needed to keep your firearm concealed as you go about your day, Example if you carry inside the pants the waist size may need to be 1 size larger to aloow comfortable carry. shirts may need to be a little longer tail to cover when you bend down.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> Keeping aware what is going on around you helps keeps you out of trouble. When you get to the point you are ready to start carrying, start at home, Get a good belt and holster and wear it around the house to find out where it is comfortable and you can access easy. You will learn to not touch or try to adjust it while at home then you are ready to be out and about with legal permit if needed in your state. You will need to make slight changs in your style of clothes as needed to keep your firearm concealed as you go about your day, Example if you carry inside the pants the waist size may need to be 1 size larger to aloow comfortable carry. shirts may need to be a little longer tail to cover when you bend down.


Excellent advice - thank you. My current thought is to use my larger pistol for home protection and Range time and the conceal for going out etc. 

Great idea about wearing the pistol on my person around the house…great way to get comfortable with it first…then I can wear it out in public. The goal would be to have it as comfortable as wearing a time piece or cell phone in my pocket…and not to worry about it.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

lz33w7 said:


> Excellent write-up SouthernBoy,
> 
> Solid copy on that. I could not agree with you more.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Just remember one of my little sayings about this topic.

The fight you never have is the one you will always win.


----------



## BDziak (3 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> Hello forum,
> 
> I’ve met some great people on here, thank you for that.
> 
> ...


Deciding to conceal carry is a very personal decision. You should start carrying when YOU feel like you're ready to do so. Just because it's right for me, that doesn't make it right for you. You'll build confidence and have your own personal reasons for this decision. Most times, it's just for peace mind or you were in a circumstance where you wish you had.. Hopefully, at that time it's not too late. Regrets are Horrible.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

I concur - thank you. The person I’ve purchased both Beretta’s from is retired law enforcement and I had asked him if he had ever “accidentally” fired his pistol and he said yes. That is what I am I comfortable about and will make sure I keep practicing and being highly aware of what WOULD cause an accidental discharge while continuing to be very cognizant of surroundings and all the other responsibilities of carrying a pistol.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

lz33w7 said:


> I concur - thank you. The person I’ve purchased both Beretta’s from is retired law enforcement and I had asked him if he had ever “accidentally” fired his pistol and he said yes. That is what I am I comfortable about and will make sure I keep practicing and being highly aware of what WOULD cause an accidental discharge while continuing to be very cognizant of surroundings and all the other responsibilities of carrying a pistol.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


The best money you can spend at this point is Massad Ayoob's book, "

Deadly Force: Understanding Your Right to Self-Defense, 2nd edition Paperback – December 13, 2022

No one explains it like Mas Ayoob. Here's a hint. In the front of the book write your name and the date you start reading it. Make margin notes throughout. When you're finished, put the date again in the front. Then take a photos of the book (for the time stamp), your beginning and ending dates, and a couple of photos of pages of the notes you made in the margin. Then put the book somewhere safe and never loan it out. Take that digital photo and put it in several places like your safe, and online in your Google Drive so it can be quickly retrieved if necessary.

Now, if you are ever involved in an SD shooting, you'll be able to show legally with evidence that you knew about SD, had studied it seriously, and any actions you may have taken were done with that same seriousness. Your lawyer, if he's worth a damn, will have such evidence presented at your trial.

Sounds like a lot of baloney? That's not what attorneys say when they are required to present an affirmative defense case for you. You've helped yourself immensely.

Now when you read (as you should) other books regarding SD, do the same process. Study the laws as much as you practice shooting and studying which gun to buy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

lz33w7 said:


> I concur - thank you. The person I’ve purchased both Beretta’s from is retired law enforcement and I had asked him if he had ever “accidentally” fired his pistol and he said yes. That is what I am I comfortable about and will make sure I keep practicing and being highly aware of what WOULD cause an accidental discharge while continuing to be very cognizant of surroundings and all the other responsibilities of carrying a pistol.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


My only advice at this point is, do not carry out in public until you are fully confident with your firearm, you handling of such, and your general comfort level concerning being armed when out and about. When you have reached this level, you will know that you are ready, which is the same as saying you will know you are ready when you have arrived at this level.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You have to be careful leaving a gun in a car. Cars get broke into all the time. Not only would you lose your gun but you would put a gun in the hands of a criminal. I prefer to have it on me in my control at all times. A good holster is important definitely do some homework there. When I first started, I would not carry with one in the chamber. I do now but I was more comfortable not doing so at first. Some excellent advice has been posted already.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

rustygun said:


> A good holster is important definitely do some homework there.


Good idea. Since this is your first time carrying I would recommend a holster with a thumb strap. As you gain experience you can leave it off, but for now it's a good idea even with the most fitted holster possible.


----------

